# Close contact/Jumping Saddles - what's the difference??



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The second one is what I am used to calling a close contact saddle. It has no knee rolls and a fairly flat seat. 

Someone else will be more helpful that that I'm sure but I feel your pain lol


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have never heard that there was a difference between a close contact and a "jumping" saddle. Most people refer to CC's as jumping saddles. 

However, I would not buy any one of those saddles. The first two don't have knee rolls whatsoever and the second one doesn't have thigh blocks. I would strongly encourage both.

like the courbette vision: http://www.vtosaddlery.com/prodimg/cbtvision.jpg


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

sorry for the double post...

but an all purpose jumping saddle is what you have. And since you are trying to sell it, I don't think you'd want another


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I always thought that for jumping you want a close contact saddle, which is what I have. I have the Bates Caprilli CC which I love. You might be able to pick up a used one for your price range on eBay.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> like the courbette vision: http://www.vtosaddlery.com/prodimg/cbtvision.jpg


OOOOOH that is NICE Drew!  Is that what you have now?? I wonder if I could ever find one used in my price range!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I already looked. Used is $1,000.00.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Dang!!!! :-(


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Funny, I said the same thing.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ugh, my budget keeps going up and up!!! It started at $400 and now I'm willing to spend up to $700 on a good used one! GEEZ how did that happen??? lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My trainer let me use her Stubben Roxane for our last lesson and I L-O-V-E LOVED IT! 

It kept my knees out in front of me more, which for me helped me not to jump ahead and stand up in the saddle over jumps which I have the habit of doing. I need to find something similar BUT in my price range!!! ;-)


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I really like the Stubben Roxane. That is a very nice saddle, you have to find out what model it is.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll ask her at our next lesson Weds and let you know


----------

